# Where Can I find scary alcohol labels?



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find free templates/ or free printable labels for alcohol labels (other than the ones on Martha Stewarts site?)


Thanks in advance if you do know!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

EdgarPoe said:


> Does anyone know where I can find free templates/ or free printable labels for alcohol labels (other than the ones on Martha Stewarts site?)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance if you do know!


The dollar stores (Dollar Tree) usually carry a few different 6-packs of labels.

You can do a search of the forum and find lots of poster-created labels as well (see the buttons in the upper right? Should be a "search" one and it's pretty good)

I came up with these just off the first couple of pages:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/79287-potion-labels.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/76142-poison-labels.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/63750-potion-labels.html

and here is one more just for giggles:

Vintage Poison Labels - Spookshows.com


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe Michaels carries them.


----------



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

Ah thanks....I searched on here, but apparently I wasn't using the right terms. What terms did you use to get those? (alcohol and wine labels didn't work for me)

Glow in the dark labels---here I come.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

EdgarPoe said:


> Ah thanks....I searched on here, but apparently I wasn't using the right terms. What terms did you use to get those? (alcohol and wine labels didn't work for me)
> 
> Glow in the dark labels---here I come.


Just "labels" and sort through the different posts.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

According to spooky, she told me that she went to martha stewart website and found some potions label thems ideas. But she also made some up on her own...
Try that see if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Oriental Trading company has some in their Halloween catalog.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Party City & Halloween Express both have drink labels.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Checkout my website and go to the gallery. I've got a few on there.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dead Spider on Esty (also has cute skull trinket box for sale)
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5226484











Free Downloadable Labels:
http://lovemanor.com/blog/?s=labels&x=0&y=0










More free Downloads:
http://intoxicatedzodiac.com/blog/2008/10/20/free-bottle-labels-for-your-halloween-party-bar/


----------

